# my comm 135 gal tank...



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I got some new guys for my 135 gal tank. here are some pix. the aro was bryang's... def my fav fish in that tank...

also my flame scat...i like him too


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

scat


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to non piranha pics!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet pics dude, can we get a full tank shot?
arnt scats bw fish? how are they gettin on with the aro?


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

its good to see my aro up there, once i move that brandti into a bigger tank ill post some pics.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that scat and arrowana looks awesome


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I am not fully done with the tank so i dont wanna post a pick of it just yet. When i finish the canopy... ill post it!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

:rasp: I'd seen it already man :laugh:


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

but still Can't wait too see it w/ canopy


----------

